# The rat girls! + 2 more (tons of pics)



## silverynitrate

Is it yogi time?

















We are so hungry please feed us.








Screw this I'm going to explore.








Pip is growing up!









These are the two new girls I got. There's a really nice, privately owned pet shop near me that stocks rats from a local breeder. They're just so adorable. Little berkshire agouti dumbos. I like how they have little white tips on their tails. It is obvious that someone spent a lot of time with them before I got them because they already crawl onto my hand and give kisses. They're just so sweet. And little! 

They don't have names yet, as I haven't quite figured out how to tell them apart. Time for food coloring.

I added another wire cage on top of my other two so I currently have a Frankenstein cage tower. Its a little unwieldy and just a wee bit too small so I'm going to the hardware store today to get some pvc pipe and canvas. This weekend they will have a new cage, very large.









So completely tame!

















Hello!








I like how they look silvery.








Look at those itty bitty feet!!








Making friends. Awwww.









Pip is cuddly with the new ones and Pebbles has adopted them and is constantly grooming them. I'm glad they all get along.


----------



## Stephanie

*Re: The rat girls! + 2 more*

Did you already go through quarintine? They are very pretty girls look more like irish than berks though are their entire bellies white? or is it more of a triangle of white on their chests? if it is only on their chests they are irish


----------



## silverynitrate

*Re: The rat girls! + 2 more*

They've been quarantined and bathed. They don't have a lot of white but it goes from their back legs to the front. I tried to take a picture but they were just too wiggly and uncooperative. They're so cuddly already, more than any of my other rats. Well, Smudge likes to be held and scratched but she doesn't actively seek attention.


----------



## Stephanie

*Re: The rat girls! + 2 more*

Well you have some very very pretty girls!! wether they are irish or berks doesn't really matter they are precious!!


----------



## OnlyOno

they are super cute.  i love agoutis, they're so regal in a way. and i LOVE ratty feet. i've decided it's my fave part of my babies.

i miss my babeis, i'm on my second of two back-to-back vacations and i've only seen my ratties once since last last thursday. they are being taken care of but i miss them bunches.


----------



## mopydream44

Call them Fred and George.......they may be girls but that doesn't mean they can't have boys names lol!!! 

OnlyOno...I hope you get to see your ratties soon!!!


----------



## kkdepp

Hey silverynitrate....Your ratties are very cute  My little blue berky's name is Pip (full name is pipsqueak)..kinda random but I thought that was cute


----------



## sonoma

Awww, cute ratties! Congrats on the new little 'gouti babies!


----------



## Lerat

I love PIP'S colors hes very unik


----------



## ghost

Ohhh man, they are SO cute!!! I think they are the cutest group of girlies I have ever seen. *_*

And the white tail tips.... so adorable! What is the name of the hooded girl with the patches of white on her head?? Her markings are beautiful!


----------



## renay

what colour is your little blonde looking one?


----------



## Taru

I could be wrong, but she looks like a fawn to me.


----------



## Stephanie

Yeah pip is defintely a fawn


----------



## Taru

*does happy dance for getting it right*

I'm semi-new to the whole rat world, so it's cool that I reconized that...lol! Two months of research are paying off!

Emy


----------



## Stephanie

congRATs Emy LOL i felt the same way when i started being able to pick out the colors and stuff. I like going to a pet store and stumping the employees there LoL petsmart has a naked dumbo and I went in and was liek ok so am I paying for a hairless or a dumbo (hairless =9.99 dumbo =12.99)


----------



## Taru

Split the difference....lol! I also like to go to this one pet store near me called That Fish Place to get their rats a little more socialized, because I don't have my boys yet this is the most ratty experience I can get lol. They are nice, but I think they are getting tired of me hanging out there on the weekends....lol.

I also like to ask like really random questions and see if the employees know, but the people who work in the small animal room are all rat owners so it's nice to get into conversations with them.

Emy


----------



## Stephanie

oh that is wonderful!! talk to them as much as possible they will be able to help tons!!! It is really hard for me to deal with petstores around here because of the imbecilles they hire to work int he small animal areas. I applied to PetSmart and the manager honestly told me that I was TOO EXPERIENCED with rats. I didn't mesh well with how they sell their animals (i.e. i would not let people put too many rats in a too small cage i would not sell a rat to someone who had an aquarium and i would not let them by pine or the food sold there LoL)


----------



## sk1tt135

=D I like that brownish one in the front of all the pics. Her markings are to die for. =o Congrats on the new girls. They're adorable.


----------



## simbakitten

oww there so sweet


----------

